# are there different classes in the UK for powerlifting?



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

I have no idea about it but one day i would like to try and compete, i live in the north west, been training 18 months. i just switched my bodybuilding routine to 5x5 training.

I'm 91KG,

bench 140kg

squat 160kg

deadlift 240kg

could i compete now anywhere, Squat sucks not been squatting that long. was planning on waiting another 2 years b4 even think about competing, but are there different classes? I have no idea, me newbie


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

have a look at the ukm powerleifting leauge table, @ewen or @Rick89 @martin brown @matt griff , although you would definanetly need to get your lifts up, unless your competing natty, in which case your lifts would still need to be up


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

There are age and weight classes.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

zack amin said:


> have a look at the ukm powerleifting leauge table, @ewen or @Rick89 @martin brown @matt griff , although you would definanetly need to get your lifts up, unless your competing natty, in which case your lifts would still need to be up


lol, i though so m8, what would my squat, dead and bench be to compete approx?, saying im 90-100kg BW in 2 year i will be 26 years old my lifts may be better then. im abit podgy just yet, im working on lowering my BF lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> lol, i though so m8, what would my squat, dead and bench be to compete, saying im 90-100kg BW? im abit podgy just yet, im working on lowering my BF


double and more what they are now .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It will vary from fed to fed. Here's an example. Remember these are qualifying totals, not winning totals...

http://www.gbpf.org.uk/docs/GBPFQualifyingTotals.pdf


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> double and more what they are now .


Say what!!! so 480kg deadlift? 320kg squat? Dont seem right?


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Mingster said:


> It will vary from fed to fed. Here's an example. Remember these are qualifying totals, not winning totals...
> 
> http://www.gbpf.org.uk/docs/GBPFQualifyingTotals.pdf


what class would i com under, say in 2-3 years time ill be 26 - 27 years old, EDIT: oh i see it now lol senior DOH!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> double and more what they are now .


this

bearing in mind im weighing around 75kg and put up a 140 bench, 190 dead, and a 150-160 squat, (all before i fcuked my back and currently undergoing physio) puts in comparison, for most lifts your looking at doubling bw, plus more, theres some really strong lads amongst this board who will be able to give more insight because im not primarily a power lifting i just like lifting weights


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

zack amin said:


> this
> 
> bearing in mind im weighing around 75kg and put up a 140 bench, 190 dead, and a 150-160 squat, (all before i fcuked my back and currently undergoing physio) puts in comparison, for most lifts your looking at doubling bw, plus more, theres some really strong lads amongst this board who will be able to give more insight because im not primarily a power lifting i just like lifting weights


I seriously need to drop the extra fat i have lol, i knew it would be years away, but this is my learning curve right now. Thanks mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> Say what!!! so 480kg deadlift? 320kg squat? Dont seem right?


google the class you fit into .


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> google the class you fit into .


How m8? I do not know what im looking for, I'm a complete noob to powerlifting


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Saying in years time, if my bench was 160-170kg, squat around 250kg, deadlift around 300kg, BW 95kg, is this competing level?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> How m8? I do not know what im looking for, I'm a complete noob to powerlifting


what i did was typed in google 90kg powerlifting class :whistling:

tbf it came up with chris :lol: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Jenkins_(powerlifter)

so either get strong as fcuk or choose a new weight class :lol:


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> what i did was typed in google 90kg powerlifting class :whistling:
> 
> tbf it came up with chris :lol: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Jenkins_(powerlifter)
> 
> so either get strong as fcuk or choose a new weight class :lol:


Jenkins is a ANIMAL! haha i follow him on youtube, I extremly doubt i could ever get close to them lifts, even 30kg heavier than him HAHA!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> what i did was typed in google 90kg powerlifting class :whistling:
> 
> tbf it came up with chris :lol: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Jenkins_(powerlifter)
> 
> so either get strong as fcuk or choose a new weight class :lol:


The mid range classes are usually the most competitive. Best to be very heavy or very light lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> The mid range classes are usually the most competitive. Best to be very heavy or very light lol.


yeah theres some strong rizzla paper sized guys out there :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> Jenkins is a ANIMAL! haha i follow him on youtube, I extremly doubt i could ever get close to them lifts, even 30kg heavier than him HAHA!


doubt is the one thing that will hold a man back in any aspect of life .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah theres some strong rizzla paper sized guys out there :lol:


You gotta watch those 15 stoners especially lol...

TBF I based my career in being the only guy fat enough for my class:laugh:


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> doubt is the one thing that will hold a man back in any aspect of life .


I know your right m8, I guess only time will tell


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> You gotta watch those 15 stoners especially lol...
> 
> TBF I based my career in being the only guy fat enough for my class:laugh:


haha i think its the impending summer rotting some folks minds , it`s fiine during winter months as they get to eat a little more but the rest of the year it`s like being near mangy starving mutt`s :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just go for it OP. Nobody laughs at any other competitor in powerlifting, it's very supportive. Whatever you total in your first show is there to be bettered at your next regardless of what others lift. You are always competing against yourself and there will always be more weight to lift.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

will do m8, thanks


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Just go for it OP. Nobody laughs at any other competitor in powerlifting, it's very supportive. Whatever you total in your first show is there to be bettered at your next regardless of what others lift. You are always competing against yourself and there will always be more weight to lift.


With your knowledge, i have been lifting for 18 months, just bodybuilding routine really, just switched to a 5x5 workout, my deadlift now stands at 240kg and have only been deadlifting really for around 8 months if that!, have i still got time to reach 320kg? is it possible in 2-3 years? and get all my lifts up really, when will i start to platuie


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> With your knowledge, i have been lifting for 18 months, just bodybuilding routine really, just switched to a 5x5 workout, my deadlift now stands at 240kg and have only been deadlifting really for around 8 months if that!, have i still got time to reach 320kg? is it possible in 2-3 years?


Anything is possible mate. As I say, all you can do is try to better your own personal bests every time you compete. Do the donkey work in the gym with sets at around 80% of your 1RM and save the pbs for competitions. You will need to do the meets as technique and how the judges will expect you to lift can't be learned in the gym. Experience is where it's at tbh...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

mozzwigan said:


> Jenkins is a ANIMAL! haha i follow him on youtube, I extremly doubt i could ever get close to them lifts, even 30kg heavier than him HAHA!


jenkins is on here mate, i didnt mention his name i dont like scaring people lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

one thing i will say mate is when it comes to powerlifting, dont try do to much to quick, remeber its not just primary muscles that allow strenght, secondary tendons ligaments all play crucial roles and can easily become damaged, so stick to your limits and progress steadily


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Anything is possible mate. As I say, all you can do is try to better your own personal bests every time you compete. Do the donkey work in the gym with sets at around 80% of your 1RM and save the pbs for competitions. You will need to do the meets as technique and how the judges will expect you to lift can't be learned in the gym. Experience is where it's at tbh...


i live in wigan, inbetweem, Manchester and liverpool, how do i find out about comps around here m8? I would love to just go and watch first lol


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

zack amin said:


> one thing i will say mate is when it comes to powerlifting, dont try do to much to quick, remeber its not just primary muscles that allow strenght, secondary tendons ligaments all play crucial roles and can easily become damaged, so stick to your limits and progress steadily


This is one draw back with me, i'm going to be learning the hook grip on the deadlifts, I'mn to scared of tearing my biceps, i mostly use straps on lifts about 180kg, my hands suck, plus i have never used chalk, im going to get some


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> i live in wigan, inbetweem, Manchester and liverpool, how do i find out about comps around here m8? I would love to just go and watch first lol


I haven't competed since the 90's mate so am a little out of the loop tbh lol. You could google powerlifting federations or maybe someone like @MattGriff or @martin brown could help.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> TBF I based my career in being the only guy fat enough for my class:laugh:


This is my long term plan aswell


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I haven't competed since the 90's mate so am a little out of the loop tbh lol. You could google powerlifting federations or maybe someone like @MattGriff or @martin brown could help.


Awesome thanks m8


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

All feds are operative in most areas, if you are in Manchester or that way I suggest a trip to Olympic Dragons Gym in Ashton run by the Clegg Family, there are very experienced lifters from the GPBF, GPC, BPC and the President of the new BPU trains there. Monday night about 5 would be your best bet.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> All feds are operative in most areas, if you are in Manchester or that way I suggest a trip to Olympic Dragons Gym in Ashton run by the Clegg Family, there are very experienced lifters from the GPBF, GPC, BPC and the President of the new BPU trains there. Monday night about 5 would be your best bet.


sounds brilliant!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

mozzwigan said:


> sounds brilliant!


my friend competed in a competiton few weeks back in oldham, cant remeber the gym name but will try to find out, won overall tho


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

If you're training naturally then the IPF feds are open to you as they test.

GPC, BPC and the new BPU don't drug test so if you're natty you'll be testing against guys who aren't. This can be a bit intimidating at first but you get used to it.


----------

